# Tiempos de cambio



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Vaya, no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que escribí algo por acá, pero ahora que las vacas por fin subieron un poco de peso, me dio por buscar opciones para adquirir una nueva bici de mtb y jubilar mi viejita pero bonita y aún muy funcional Specialized del 2006.
Ya llovió desde entonces y por supuesto que las bicicletas han cambiado mucho: ruedas 29", adiós desviador delantero, llantas más gordas, postes dropper, manubrios más anchos, ángulo de tijera relajado, mandos inalámbricos, asistencia de pedaleo eléctrica, etc., etc., etc... lo bueno es que, aún con toda esta evolución, lo más importante y por mucho sigue siendo el ciclista.
Tomando todo esto en cuenta y revisando la oferta actual de este lado del planeta, al parecer ya tomé una decisión respecto de cuál bici de mtb he de comprar. Y de esto escribiré en subsecuentes posts.

Por lo pronto, saludos a esta comunidad que aún le da vida a este foro.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Vaya, no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que escribí algo por acá, pero ahora que las vacas por fin subieron un poco de peso, me dio por buscar opciones para adquirir una nueva bici de mtb y jubilar mi viejita pero bonita y aún muy funcional Specialized del 2006.
> Ya llovió desde entonces y por supuesto que las bicicletas han cambiado mucho: ruedas 29", adiós desviador delantero, llantas más gordas, postes dropper, manubrios más anchos, ángulo de tijera relajado, mandos inalámbricos, asistencia de pedaleo eléctrica, etc., etc., etc... lo bueno es que, aún con toda esta evolución, lo más importante y por mucho sigue siendo el ciclista.
> Tomando todo esto en cuenta y revisando la oferta actual de este lado del planeta, al parecer ya tomé una decisión respecto de cuál bici de mtb he de comprar. Y de esto escribiré en subsecuentes posts.
> 
> Por lo pronto, saludos a esta comunidad que aún le da vida a este foro.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Blatido ,

Celebro que te hayas animado a escribir en el alicaído foro , ojalá este foro volviera a tomar un poco de actividad como en tiempos pasados y bien recordados .

Yo mantengo comunicación con varios (bastantes ..) miembros del foro y les he invitado a seguir escribiendo ...aunque sea para pelearnos entre nosotros como antaño apoyando nuestras propias ideas de la bici de montaña, ojalá pudiera revivir este foro, bueno... después de estas palabrejas pasemos a tu post.

Me queda claro desde hace años que tu le sabes a esto de las bicis y a saber escoger bici con detenimiento e investigación , de eso que a nadie le quede la menor duda .

Hay bastantes mtbikers y non mtbikers en el foro que ya no nos cocemos al primer hervor , me reservo dar nombres para no herir susceptibilidades ja ja ja , también estoy "casi" seguro que muchos de nosotros no le entramos a la moda actual de bicis llamadas de "Enduro " en la que están inmersos la gran mayoría de jóvenes bikers veinteañeros y treintañeros y está muy bien la modalidad del enduro , seguramente si yo tuviera ( el tuviera no existe ..) 20 años o por ahí cerca, andaría practicando enduro , ahora bien hay que recordar que desde por ahí del año 1998 o 1999 Specialized ya tenía una linea de bicis llamadas de Enduro o modelo Enduro , yo tuve una sin saber que significaba exactamente la palabra Enduro .

Digo lo anterior ya que ; además de lo que acertadamente mencionas en los cambios de las bicis _<< ruedas 29", adiós desviador delantero, llantas más gordas, postes dropper, manubrios más anchos, ángulo de tijera relajado, mandos inalámbricos, asistencia de pedaleo eléctrica, etc., >>_, hay un elemento que pasó de ser importante a un relegado segundo o tercer plano y me refiero al peso de la bici .

Tomando como punto de partida tu bici Specialized 2006 y de las bicis que en aquellos tiempos que ya suenan lejanos, cuantos cambios han tenido las bicis como dices , aquí el asunto es cuales han sido REALMENTE de beneficio y cuantos han sido pura golondrina petacona .

Dado que hay tiempo me permito compartir alguna experiencia y comentario al respecto que espero puedan ser de utilidad para ti y/o para cualquier otro miembro del foro que ande leyendo por aquí.

Partiendo de que la diversión está garantizada con cualquier bici que ruede bien ya sea de tienda departamental de 3 mil pesitos o de tienda BOUTIQUE de 180 mil pesotes, si uno desea que al manejar la bici, ésta ruede rápido , que suba super y que baje de pelos es simple y llanamente responsabilidad del ciclista ,me explico; un ciclista de fin de semana aún con la bici top de ruta o mtb no va a subir como Nairo Quintana o Nino Schurter o bien, a Nairo denle una bici turismera mal llamada de lechero (con todo respecto a los antiguos repartidores de leche...) y seguramente nadie lo alcanzara trepando a Paso de Cortés.

En el 2006 la onda bichicletera de montaña era (si mal no recuerdo..) ruedas 26 , cuadro de aluminio , todavía algo de acero y muy poco de titanio o fibra de carbono , muy poco es casi nada , ya estaban mas o menos bien establecidos los frenos de disco , aunque todavía muchos rodaban con V-Brake (young men, do you know what this is?)

En los 80's y 90's y principios de este siglo las bicis realmente tenían pocos cambios , a no ser el color y esto que lo otro y a los ciclistas nos duraban un buen tiempo (años ) nuestras bicis sin grandes problemas .

En los últimos 15 años los cambios en las bicis ya no eran tan solo anuales , sino a veces semestrales o trimestrales jaja , parece chiste pero casi así fue , cada rato salían los fabricantes con alguna "novedá "
yo fui uno de los tontitos que cayeron en el garlito de tratar de andar al día en lo referente a las mtbikes , no sé si fueron muchos o pocos los que hicieron lo mismo , pero me parece que si fueron algunos dado que las bicis se estuvieron vendiendo bastante bien.

Dado que a lo que a mi me gusta por mis limitaciones técnicas es rodar algo similar al XC y las rutas trialeras , en eso si no la he regado... nunca me he comprado una bici de DH o específica de Enduro .

De acuerdo a lo que comenta el Sr. Blatido doy mi punto de vista de cada componente:

RUEDAS 29.- Al respecto me parece que por el momento el asunto ya se quedó en ruedas 29 y 27.5 , realmente las 26 QDEP ,QEPD, RIP , las dos opciones sirven y funcionan bien , es mas las tres la hacen, es claro que cada una tiene sus ventajas y desventajas respecto una de otra , pero yo todavía creo que son apreciaciones muy personales , las 29'ers en el terreno de las competencias de xc ya están mas que establecidas, yo he usado las tres medidas y sinceramente me da igual con las tres ruedas soy igual de maleta , ahora , si yo midiera 1.90 mts. seguro que usaría 29 , y si midiera 1.60 seguro que usaría 26 o 27.5 , las 29 según el clamor popular pasan mejor sobre terrenos difíciles , una vez que agarras velocidad mantienen mejor la misma , arrancando y en subida si cuesta un poco de mas trabajo dar pedales.

DESVIADOR DELANTERO.- Porque desapareció ? , hay quien dice que porque los bikers les molestaba que siempre andaba rozando los platos y muchos no sabían ajustarlos bien , incluso en talleres "especializados " y hay quien dice que la solución de irse a dos platos y luego a uno fue muy simplista pero efectiva y comercialmente hablando super efectiva , yo siempre tuve tres platos , obvio fui cambiando a dos y luego a uno hay ocasiones en que si extraño un plato delantero de 44 o 42 dientes en las bajadas o en el plano , igualmente subiendo un 22 es de apreciarse , en los extremos del rango tengo la impresión de que un 1x11 o un 1x12 Eagle se quedan cortos , afortunadamente Shimano todavía da alternativas , PEROOO los fabricantes de bicis nivel medio y pa´arriba ya no ofrecen cuadros con la alternativa de montar un desviador delantero.

LLANTAS MAS GORDAS.- Bueno , no son solo las llantas , ahora también los rines vienen mas y mas anchos y a los bikers les gustan mas y mas , todo tiene un límite , yo sigo feliz con un ancho máximo de 2.35 , entiendo que para muchos esa medida es llanta "flaca"

POSTES DROPPER.- En un principio yo me resistí a usarlos , por dos razones para mi fundamentales , el peso y la poca confiabilidad , ahora olvidando el asunto del peso y con la confiabilidad muy mejorada estoy de acuerdo en que los droppers es uno de los grandes inventos o cambios para rodar mejor , ahora bien si uno solo rueda en pavimento y planito es un gasto innecesario.

MANUBRIOS MAS ANCHOS .- Aquí también aplico de que "todo tiene un límite " y yo diría un ancho de hombros ...pasamos de manubrios de , digamos 580 mm. a 600 y a 620, 680,700,720,740,760,780 y hasta el día de hoy creo que 800 mm. es lo mas anchito que hay , dicen por ahí que mas control y mejor manejo con las geometrías actuales , a mi me gustan un poco mas anchos que mis hombros y a todo dar.

ANGULO DE TIJERA RELAJADO .- La corriente comenzó a abrir el ángulo de dirección y no se cuando van a parar una bici de hace 15 años tenía unos 70° o 69 ° y según yo se manejaban muy bien , hoy en día ya van por ahí de los 64° verdaderas choppers , algunas bicis me recuerdan Easy Rider con Peter Fonda y Dennis Hopper , la primera bici que tuve con creo 68° o 67° sentí que no podía dar vuelta , fue horrible, fue horrible !!! ja ja ja , para compensar los angulotes relajados en el tubo de dirección han ido a contrario sensu en los ángulos del tubo del asiento , mas parados cada día , situación que a muchos les gusta.. , según dicen al parar el angulo del sillín se sube mejor , yo pensé que era pedaleando mas duro.

Mandos inalámbricos .- Con este asunto ni me meto , no me gustan , no me cuadran y no tengo dinero para comprarlos y en el remoto caso que me los comprara y se me llegaran a descomponer ¿ quien me los iba a arreglar ? , si con los de cable nos hacemos bolas.( nos hacemos kemo sabay ? )

ASISTENCIA DE PEDALEO ELÉCTRICA.- Están de moda y viene fuerte la cosa , al momento fuera de mi alcance , lo bueno es que todavía puedo dar pedales alegremente aunque no como hace 20 años , así que por el momento ni siquiera contemplo adquirir una , ya veremos ....es obvio que se siente pero rete bien bonito subir con la mitad o menos de esfuerzo , pero también se siente de la China Hilaria que vas subiendo echando los hígados en tu 32 x 50 Eagle y te rebasa bien y bonito un jovenazo en su bici asistida , inge su ma..., aquí en nuestro México lindo y que herido, hasta donde yo se, no existen regulaciones en los trails para las bicis asistidas eléctricamente , en otros países están prohibidas en los senderos donde van ciclistas , caminantes ,corredores , jinetes o parejitas disfrutando de un día en el campo y luego a descansar y retozar debajo de un bonito árbol.

Ahora bien , hay quien dice que ahora es el momento de comprar una mtbike por la cantidad de marcas , modelos, desempeños y prestaciones que hay , como siempre muy buenas , buenas, regulares y del montón, y de diferentes precios , podríamos decir que hay casi para todos los bolsillos.

Comprar una bici ahora es cuestión de investigación e inteligencia , dos últimos puntos que aunque ya se tenga experiencia en bicis , a veces se calienta uno y da el tarjetazo azo azo y la riega uno bien y bonito .

Yo no compro ya ninguna bici que no le he dado su test , ya sea de algun amigo o una demo de alguna tienda , lo malo es que aquí no hay muchas tiendas que faciliten una demo .

Que realmente la bici sea de la talla exacta y mas cuando está uno entre dos tallas .

Saludos y estaremos al pendiente de la bici del Sr. Blatido.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios TLB, siempre es bueno tener en cuenta diferentes opiniones. En cuanto a comprar una bicicleta hoy día, se ha vuelto todo un arte, casi como comprar una casa, sobre todo porque, entre que los precios se han ido a los $12,000 usd por una tope de gama, y entre que el pesito mexicano, como desde que me acuerdo, cada vez empequeñece más ante el dólar, pues es algo que debe pensarse muy bien (aunque curiosamente ayer pasé por una tienda de Spesh y me dijeron que las primeras Epic S-Works 2021 se les vendieron como pan caliente, lo que me hace pensar que gano poco).

Como todo buen consumidor comencé al revés: a ver la oferta del mercado en vez de pensar primero en el tipo de ciclista que soy y el tipo de terreno que más frecuento en mis rodadas. De cualquier manera hay ciertos criterios más o menos fijos con los que inició mi búsqueda:

1) Ruedas 29"
2) Alrededor de 120-130 mm de recorrido
3) Geometría "moderna" (algo de máximo 68 grados frontales)

Y claro, la restricción mayor, el pre$upue$to. Recuerdo que la comezón me empezó con la Canyon Lux, sobre todo por la relación valor-precio. Todo iba muy bien hasta que me di cuenta que el ángulo de la dirección es "a la antigüita", 69.5 grados... aparte que también me hizo ruido la tijera con botellas de 32mm, por alguna razón se me sembró en el cerebro que 34mm son mucho mejores.

Lo cual me llevó a la Canyon Neuron... igual, todo iba más o menos bien, hasta que me di cuenta que para la talla S, que Canyon recomienda para mis medidas, trae ruedas de 27.5". Y si quiero talla M para ruedas de 29", el ángulo frontal se va a 67.5"... ¿es tan difícil fabricar la bicicleta que uno quiere exactamente? Jajajaja. Estos y otros pequeños detalles me llevaron a descartarla.

(Esta historia continuará...)


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Así como ya sabemos de los muchos y variados cambios que el ciclismo de montaña ha tenido en años recientes, hay cosas que, como el sol que sale todos los días por el oriente, se mantienen sin cambios desde hace mucho tiempo: en este caso, el sitio web de mtbr.com que aloja estos foros. Es como volver 20 años atrás, cuando ponerle frenos de disco o una llanta > 2.0" a tu bici era algo sorprendente y hasta causa de burlas entre los "conocedores".
¿A qué viene todo esto? Bueno, hoy me encharqué con un rodado para mi nueva bici de mtb el cual ordené en speedgearbike.com gracias a la info que encontré en estos foros de mtbr, los cuales a pesar de una UI anticuada contienen información actualizada y valiosa gracias a la gente que aquí participa.
Aros Race Face Arc 25, mazas Bitex, rayos Sapim CX-Ray = alrededor de 1600g por $568 usd con todo y envío (en USA). Mejor valor por tu dinero es difícil encontrar y gozan de buena reputación, así que les dije "shut up and take my money".

Gracias nuevamente, ciclistas de estos foros, valen mil, nunca cambien...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Aros Race Face Arc 25, mazas Bitex, rayos Sapim CX-Ray = alrededor de 1600g por $568 usd con todo y envío (en USA). Mejor valor por tu dinero es difícil encontrar y gozan de buena reputación, así que les dije "shut up and take my money".

Gracias nuevamente, ciclistas de estos foros, valen mil, nunca cambien... [/QUOTE]

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Muy buena compra :thumbsup:

Los rayos Sapim CX-Ray sin discusión forman el triunvirato de los mejores con los DT Swiss y los Wheelsmith .

Rines Race Face muy buenos con las tres b's

Y las mazas Bitex han ganado muchos adeptos , porqué? pues porque han salido muy buenas de hecho es la competencia fuerte de Novatec ( otro gigante de las mazas ) y de Koozer.

Bitex fabrica mazas para dar y prestar, de todos los sabores que uno le gusten y obviamente de diferentes niveles de desempeño, calidad y precio , pero aun las mas baras son muy buenas.

Una duda/pregunta Sr. Blatido.- Tus mazas las compraste ya con las especificaciones que necesitas para tu futuro cuadro y horquilla de suspensión ? *me imagino que si,* delantera 15 x 100 o 15 x 110 trasera 12x142 o 148 o 157 , algunas Bitex tienen la facilidad de utilizar sus propios end.caps que les dan gran versatilidad .

Recomendación.- Vale la pena que junto con tu compra adquieras unos cuantos rayos Sapim CX-Ray en el largo que usen tus rodadas, para tenerlos por si las flies , luego aquí en Mexicalpan es difícil de conseguirlos .

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

1) Ruedas 29"
2) Alrededor de 120-130 mm de recorrido
3) Geometría "moderna" (algo de máximo 68 grados frontales)

Y claro, la restricción mayor, el pre$upue$to. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Tres recomendaciones que andan mas o menos dentro o cerca de tus requerimientos ,me refiero en prestaciones , geometría , no se en presuSSSS todas son garantía.

Pivot Trail 429
Pivot Mach 4 SL
Ibis Ripley 
Santacruz Tallboy
Santacruz Blur 

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Tres recomendaciones que andan mas o menos dentro o cerca de tus requerimientos ,me refiero en prestaciones , geometría , no se en presuSSSS todas son garantía.
> 
> Pivot Trail 429
> Pivot Mach 4 SL
> ...


Gracias, de hecho ya he revisado estos modelos...

Pivot: muy buenas bicicletas sin duda. Algo que no me acaba de convencer es el cable que va del triángulo delantero al trasero y que pasa por debajo del eje de la caja de pedaleo. Mi actual bici lo tiene justo así y nunca me ha dado problema alguno, pero simplemente no me gusta. Por lo mismo descarté también la Scott Spark. Y luego, el pedalier o bottom bracket, que es PressFit... tampoco me convence. Por algo algunas marcas se aferraron al clásico con rosca y ahora muchas otras marcas están regresando a este modo.

Santa Cruz: hace tiempo consideré la 5010. Pero ahora sus modelos han cambiado y la que más se acerca a lo que me gustaría es la Tallboy, pero su nueva disposición de la suspensión trasera nomás no me agrada, aparte que le agrega peso. Y luego ¿$4,200 usd por una bici con NX Eagle? Vamos SC, puedes hacerlo mejor. Misma razón para descartar las Intense Sniper, buenas bestias pero con un pobre equipamiento por el precio que piden.

Ibis: la Ripley, maquinón. Hace poco vi un cuadro V3 a muy buen precio en competitivecyclist.com pero lo pensé de más y voló. La nueva V4 no me convence por el amortiguador que pasa justo en medio del triángulo delantero: siento que me quita espacio. Igual, se que hay lugar para una botella como muchos otros cuadros, pero no sé... no es lo mío.

Y así, continuó el análisis...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Checa la Orbea Oiz, ya hay distribuidor aquí en GDL


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Gracias, de hecho ya he revisado estos modelos...
> 
> Pivot: muy buenas bicicletas sin duda. Algo que no me acaba de convencer es el cable que va del triángulo delantero al trasero y que pasa por debajo del eje de la caja de pedaleo. Mi actual bici lo tiene justo así y nunca me ha dado problema alguno, pero simplemente no me gusta. Por lo mismo descarté también la Scott Spark. Y luego, el pedalier o bottom bracket, que es PressFit... tampoco me convence. Por algo algunas marcas se aferraron al clásico con rosca y ahora muchas otras marcas están regresando a este modo.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------

Al respecto de la Santacruz 5010 , el último modelo de la 5010 que recién sacaron al mercado desde mi punto de vista esta horrorocha , que feo cuadro .

Yo tengo una 5010 CC igualita a la de Danny MacAskill , me la compré con la inocente ilusión de hacer lo que el hace encima de la bici , pero nomás no .... en mi pueblo no encontré los obstáculos y edificios adecuados para andar brinca y brinca jajaja

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Checa la Orbea Oiz, ya hay distribuidor aquí en GDL


Gracias por la recomendación, no le había echado bien el ojo pero veo que tiene muy buenas credenciales y se acerca a lo que ando buscando.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Y las mazas Bitex han ganado muchos adeptos , porqué? pues porque han salido muy buenas de hecho es la competencia fuerte de Novatec ( otro gigante de las mazas ) y de Koozer.
> 
> Bitex fabrica mazas para dar y prestar, de todos los sabores que uno le gusten y obviamente de diferentes niveles de desempeño, calidad y precio , pero aun las mas baras son muy buenas.


Bitex me agradan mucho porque son muy buen valor por tu dinero. Idealmente usaría DT Swiss 240s pero perforarían un agujero muy grande en mi cartera (por allá de 2003-2004 me hice de un rodado con 240s... cuando el dólar estaba como a $5 mxn, qué tiempos aquellos).


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Cannondale no es precisamente lo mío, lo mío, pero esta bici tiene atractivas especificaciones...









https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes/mountain/trail-bikes/scalpel-se/scalpel-carbon-se-1


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La novedad en esta es el punto de flexión en la parte posterior de las vainas y los 20 mm extra de recorrido, muy buen peso y sin leftie, es una excelente opción


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Por lo pronto ya tengo las herraduras... ya nomás falta el caballo, jajajaja.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

¿Que masas son?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Bitex BX212


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Por lo pronto ya tengo las herraduras... ya nomás falta el caballo, jajajaja.


Así empezé mi Flux también, el rodado lo armé 4 meses antes de que llegara el cuadro.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos! blatido, es interesante ver tu proceso de elección; en cierta forma tenemos mas o menos la misma problemática inicial (lo que propiamente aplica a México) y algunas premisas iniciales (aparte de que queremos una bici...!). Es interesante ver como se descartan opciones y se mencionan otras que no habíamos considerado. En mi caso no me limito a 29" o 27.5" y mas de 140mm de suspensión ya me suena a muchísimo... (siendo sincero, pensaba que 130mm ya eran demasiados). Tiene poco que regrese a rodar montaña y por razones del destino ahora ruedo en una "novelty bike" desas cosas genéricas a las que les pintan un ApellidoGrandote pero traen frenos que no frenan, suspensión que no suspensiona y llantas que no se agarran, aun así pude bajar por los mismos lugares que bicis mas capaces, obvio, lento como la mugre. En mi caso mi restricción es mas de presupuesto y de no poder probar algunas de las que a mi gusto serían las mejores opciones relación precio/bici. Consideraba la Ripley, la Mojo, la Sniper T o incluso una HT como la DV9. Me extraña que la Sniper te parezca una mala propuesta en relación precio/bici, digo una bici doble suspensión completa por 4mil usd no suena tan mal...? ibis anda mas o menos por ahí, la mas barata (ligeramente) seria la Ripley, que según entiendo es de las mejorcitas en subida. La cannondale se ve interesante pero aquí en México esta mucho mas arriba que la intense o la ibis! En fin! ojala sigas platicando tu proceso de elección de bici!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

arivas said:


> Me extraña que la Sniper te parezca una mala propuesta en relación precio/bici, digo una bici doble suspensión completa por 4mil usd no suena tan mal...?


Saludos arivas, en este caso tomo en cuenta los precios en USD ya que la bicicleta la compraré en USA. La Sniper T Expert, con valor de $4,000 usd, viene equipada con Sram NX, cuando hay algunas opciones que por el mismo precio traen Sram GX o Shimano SLX. En todo caso la versión Pro es mejor valor/precio, y aún así trae piezas GX y sale un poco más cara que la Scalpel SE 1, la cual ya trae ruedas de fibra de carbono.

Aprovecho para compartir una bicicleta que ni sabía que existía, pero que lamentablemente me enteré de ella un poco tarde...









Esta es la YT Izzo en versión limitada Launch Edition. Fue lanzada por ahí de Abril de este año a un precio de $6,000 usd. Sram inalámbrico, Fox Factory, ruedas de carbon E13... una verdadera ganga. Y el diseño está de poca madre. La hubiera comprado sin chistar aún cuando rebasa mi presupuesto. Pero... volaron. Luego consideré seriamente por un tiempo la versión Pro en color menta, me parece un cuadro muy lindo, pero a final de cuentas salió de mi mente por varios detalles.

Esta historia continuará...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> Saludos! blatido, es interesante ver tu proceso de elección; en cierta forma tenemos mas o menos la misma problemática inicial (lo que propiamente aplica a México) y algunas premisas iniciales (aparte de que queremos una bici...!). Es interesante ver como se descartan opciones y se mencionan otras que no habíamos considerado. En mi caso no me limito a 29" o 27.5" y mas de 140mm de suspensión ya me suena a muchísimo... (siendo sincero, pensaba que 130mm ya eran demasiados). Tiene poco que regrese a rodar montaña y por razones del destino ahora ruedo en una "novelty bike" desas cosas genéricas a las que les pintan un ApellidoGrandote pero traen frenos que no frenan, suspensión que no suspensiona y llantas que no se agarran, aun así pude bajar por los mismos lugares que bicis mas capaces, obvio, lento como la mugre. En mi caso mi restricción es mas de presupuesto y de no poder probar algunas de las que a mi gusto serían las mejores opciones relación precio/bici. Consideraba la Ripley, la Mojo, la Sniper T o incluso una HT como la DV9. Me extraña que la Sniper te parezca una mala propuesta en relación precio/bici, digo una bici doble suspensión completa por 4mil usd no suena tan mal...? ibis anda mas o menos por ahí, la mas barata (ligeramente) seria la Ripley, que según entiendo es de las mejorcitas en subida. La cannondale se ve interesante pero aquí en México esta mucho mas arriba que la intense o la ibis! En fin! ojala sigas platicando tu proceso de elección de bici!


---------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Toño , hablar de bicis contigo es un gusto ,que te puedo decir sabiendo que siempre te han gustado bicis de lo mejor de lo mejor, si te comprendo que has de sentir bien feo rodando en la bici de nombre grandote , pero ya ves ..te los fumas fácil a los que traen dream bikes ja ja ja , me canso gan... mejor lo digo de otra forma ...me cae de mothers que pronto vas a rodar en una Ibis , o Santacruz o Pivot ..que no !!!..

Mira yo lo veo así, si nos basamos en el precio de los cuadros de fibra de carbono de las marcas de primer nivel , nos damos cuenta que andan mas o menos entre los 2800 a 3500 usd. , entonces en una bici como la nueva Ripley V4 que ademas de estar muy llegona en todos los aspectos de desempeño el precio de entrada ya equipada con componentes Shimano Deore es una ganga ya que por 1366 usd. te llevas todo los demás, horquilla excelente , ruedas muy buenas , llantas excelentes, buen manubrio, headset etc etc , ademas dropper de batalla y el grupo completo Deore de 12 pasos .

Yo se que tanto a ti como a otros nos gustaba Sram XO y Shimano XTR y siguen siendo lo mejor tanto XTR como XX1/X0 , pero actualmente en los demás niveles la diferencia en desempeño realmente es muy poca por no decir nada , un Deore nada le pide a un SLX y un SLX ahí se va con una XT y en Sram el SX , el NX y el GX ahí se van dando las tres en desempeño .

Ahora bien , hay un asunto muy importante que hay que tomar en cuenta , en marcas como Ibis y Pivot el cuadro que te dan es el mismo en calidad y fabricación que te llevas en una bici de 4500 usd. o una de 10000 usd. , en otras marcas hay que revisar ese punto porque tienen el mismo modelo de cuadro en dos diferentes calidades .

Saludos y estamos en contacto.
the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Hoy me hice de unos pedales CB Eggbeater 2 en eBay. Siendo que será una bici nueva, me vi seriamente tentado unos días por los 11, los ví también en eBay a $299 usd, pero... ¿$250 para ahorrarme -100 gramos? Nah, too much. Una ida al baño antes de salir a rodar y listo.

Me gustan mucho los "batehuevos", los uso desde hace ya un buen rato. Incluso tengo unos en mi bici de ruta, los ya descontinuados Quattro. Pe-da-la-zos. Los compré por ahí de 2003 y siguen funcionando como nuevos.

Volviendo al MTB, cuando empecé tuve unos clásicos Shimano SPD. Luego me enteré de Crank Bros y sus pedales ligeros. Adquirí unos Candy por aquello de la plataforma y una supuesta mayor estabilidad. Luego cambié de bici y me "arriesgué" con unos Eggbeater. Lo cierto es que no sentí diferencia alguna. Y desde entonces como el Duvalín, no los cambio por nada.

Dicen los que saben que si algo hay que escoger muy bien son los puntos de contacto con la bici: puños, asiento y pedales. En mi caso, los Eggbeater son los favoritos: ligeros, confiables, no se atascan de lodo, fáciles para enganchar, buen precio (excepto los 11, claro) ¿qué más se puede pedir?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Que hay Blatido , ¿ cómo va ese proyecto de bici ?
Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Que hay Blatido , ¿ cómo va ese proyecto de bici ?
> Saludos.


Viento en popa, por lo pronto ya me compré un pulsómetro Garmin que encontré de oferta ahora en el buen fin. O sea que de aditamentos ya casi completo, solo me falta la bicicleta, jajajaja.

La decisión está tomada, aún cuando de repente todavía me hacen ojitos dos modelos en particular: la Transition Spur y la Revel Ranger. Me parecen muy interesantes sobre todo viniendo de marcas orientadas al DH, Enduro y demás, pero que ya le entraron de lleno a la moda del "Down Country". Particularmente la Spur, que parece ser algo así como la "sensación del momento", por sus 120mm de recorrido, su ángulo de dirección de 66 grados y un peso bastante decente, incluso más ligera que algunos modelos XC. Si tuviera 25 años menos, seguro la compraba, pero a mi edad ya se la piensa uno más en las bajadas técnicas...

De todos modos hay que esperar, ya que voy al gabacho hasta fin de año pero eso sí, casi casi aterrizando y me lanzo por el corcel.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> Hoy me hice de unos pedales CB Eggbeater 2 en eBay. Siendo que será una bici nueva, me vi seriamente tentado unos días por los 11, los ví también en eBay a $299 usd, pero... ¿$250 para ahorrarme -100 gramos? Nah, too much. Una ida al baño antes de salir a rodar y listo.
> 
> Me gustan mucho los "batehuevos", los uso desde hace ya un buen rato. Incluso tengo unos en mi bici de ruta, los ya descontinuados Quattro. Pe-da-la-zos. Los compré por ahí de 2003 y siguen funcionando como nuevos.
> 
> ...


Yo solo he probado los pedales Crank Brothers, no puedo decir qué tal funcionan en comparación con los Shimano XTR pero realmente siempre me han gustado así que no he sentido la necesidad de cambiar.

En mi primera bici, una Gary Fisher rígida muy bonita tenía los Candy, después en una Chumba (RIP) y una Ibis Mojo SL los eggbeater y ahora en una Pivot Mach 429 los Eggbeater 11 y la verdad funcionan bien, aunque con estos últimos me caí dos veces al principio por no poder zafar el zapato. Y más que mi mano (que me caí para el mismo lado las dos veces y me quedó doliendo dos semanas), me dolió más el putazo a la bici pero afortunadamente no le paso nada! ja ja. 
Alguien ha probado los pedales Shimano XTR? sí funcionan mejor que los Eggbeater? 
saludos y que consigas pronto tu bici.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Viento en popa, por lo pronto ya me compré un pulsómetro Garmin que encontré de oferta ahora en el buen fin. O sea que de aditamentos ya casi completo, solo me falta la bicicleta, jajajaja.
> 
> La decisión está tomada, aún cuando de repente todavía me hacen ojitos dos modelos en particular: la Transition Spur y la Revel Ranger. Me parecen muy interesantes sobre todo viniendo de marcas orientadas al DH, Enduro y demás, pero que ya le entraron de lleno a la moda del "Down Country". Particularmente la Spur, que parece ser algo así como la "sensación del momento", por sus 120mm de recorrido, su ángulo de dirección de 66 grados y un peso bastante decente, incluso más ligera que algunos modelos XC. Si tuviera 25 años menos, seguro la compraba, pero a mi edad ya se la piensa uno más en las bajadas técnicas...
> 
> De todos modos hay que esperar, ya que voy al gabacho hasta fin de año pero eso sí, casi casi aterrizando y me lanzo por el corcel.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al respecto de la Transition , recientemente probé la Spur de un amigo aquí en mi pueblo , esta bien la bici y tiene un peso muy aceptable , los acabados podrían ser mejores , se maneja muy bien , el precio me parece un poco alto , pero eso ya es independiente de donde se pueda comprar, me gusta un poco mas la Santacruz Tallboy y muchísimo mas la nueva Ibis Ripley y la Pivot Mach 4 SL .

SC y Pivot ya tienen sus precios por las nubes para ellos que suban 400 usd. es poco pero para nosotros es un ch...montón , en cambio Ibis esta manteniendo sus precios muy contenidos desde hace varios años , ahora , de todos modos en talla mediana que es la que uso no hay disponible en ninguna marca hasta segundo semestre del 2021 si bien nos va .

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

... y finalmente, llegó (o mejor dicho, fui por ella) la nueva bicicleta:



















Specialized Epic Evo Comp 2021, cuadro mediano. Aún se encuentra sin modificación alguna, ya que cuando estaba apunto de cambiarle las ruedas me di cuenta que se requiere una herramienta diferente a la del cassette para quitar los discos de los frenos y esa me llega hasta mañana. Muy buena atención por parte de la tienda en general, aunque hubo un detalle que me pareció curioso: cuando me la entregan, viene sin pedales. A mi pregunta, la respuesta es "es que esta bici así viene, sin pedales". Nah, no creo. "Pero si quieres veo si te puedo conseguir unos". "Sí, por favor". Aún asi se hicieron weyes y al final tuve que insistir, y ya le pusieron esos pedales. No entendí bien el punto de regatear los pedales, aunque también puede ser que me pasé de sospechosista... anyway,










Esta foto me recordó a los iPhones, jajaja. Donde sí de plano se la desprenden un poco es en eso de "handmade" ¿qué necesidad? En fin, mañana se cambian las ruedas, en teoría también me llega el nuevo manubrio, cambio de poste de asiento y queda pendiente el mando XT M8100 i-Spec que quiero instalarle ya que andan muy escasos y no sé si lo consiga... pero en todo caso no es algo que me preocupe, el SLX funciona muy bien.

Ya tuve oportunidad de rodarla un poco y, viniendo de una bici 26" del 2006 por supuesto que se siente diferente, pero al mismo tiempo no tanto. Algo que me llamó la atención es que, con el ángulo del asiento, uno se encuentra más cerca del manubrio (o al menos eso parece) y la primera impresión es que debería instalarle una potencia de unos 70-80 mm, pero supongo que aún traigo el síndrome de la "vieja escuela". Lo que sí siento infinito es el manubrio... muy probablemente lo recortaré a 720mm, ya veremos.

¿Por qué me decidí por esta bicicleta?

1) Relación valor-precio. Me parece muy competitiva en el mercado.
2) Ángulo de dirección de 66.5 grados.
3) Espacio para dos botellas al interior del cuadro.
4) Peso. Difícilmente se encuentra un cuadro de esta categoría abajo de 2 Kgs a este precio, amortiguador incluído.
5) Experiencia. He tenido ya antes 2 bicicletas Specialized y me salieron muy buenas.

Hasta aquí este reporte. Ya comentaré más cuando cambie piezas y tenga oportunidad de rodarla más tiempo.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Excelente adquisición


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> ... y finalmente, llegó (o mejor dicho, fui por ella) la nueva bicicleta:
> 
> cuando me la entregan, viene sin pedales. A mi pregunta, la respuesta es "es que esta bici así viene, sin pedales". Nah, no creo. "Pero si quieres veo si te puedo conseguir unos".
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Padrísima bici! me gustó mucho el color. Disfrútala mucho y sube fotos cuando la tengas totalmente equipada y sí, de hecho las bicis vienen ya sin pedales. saludos


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Felicidades, muy buena bici. A disfrutarla


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo solo he probado los pedales Crank Brothers, no puedo decir qué tal funcionan en comparación con los Shimano XTR pero realmente siempre me han gustado así que no he sentido la necesidad de cambiar.
> 
> En mi primera bici, una Gary Fisher rígida muy bonita tenía los Candy, después en una Chumba (RIP) y una Ibis Mojo SL los eggbeater y ahora en una Pivot Mach 429 los Eggbeater 11 y la verdad funcionan bien, aunque con estos últimos me caí dos veces al principio por no poder zafar el zapato. Y más que mi mano (que me caí para el mismo lado las dos veces y me quedó doliendo dos semanas), me dolió más el putazo a la bici pero afortunadamente no le paso nada! ja ja.
> Alguien ha probado los pedales Shimano XTR? sí funcionan mejor que los Eggbeater?
> saludos y que consigas pronto tu bici.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En lo personal si me gustan mas los Shimano XTR sobre los CB EgBe , y me gustan mas porque me parecen mejores en varios aspectos , enganche y desenganche , confiabilidad , mantenimiento duración y grados de rotación .

Los CB EB son mejores para desalojar el lodo y mas ligeros .

He tenido de Crank Bros. 2 juegos de eggbeaters , Candy y Mallet , los primeros egg los rompí del spindle del pedal derecho , solicitè la garantìa y a regañadientes me enviaron otro par , al poco tiempo ahora se me rompió el izquierdo del nuevo par pero como me había quedado el izquierdo del primer par ya ni reclamé y me quede con un par en buen estado que le regalé a un amigo y los uso mucho tiempo sin problemas , y eso que mi cuate es mucho mas grande que yo y le da a los pedales mas fuerte jajaja, los Candy y los Mallet por ahí los tengo guardados en algún lugar , nunca me acostumbre con ellos.

Los Time y los Look también son pedales de primer nivel , pero para mi nada como los Shimano SPD .

Desde finales del siglo pasado ,seguramente por ahí de 1997 , comencé a probar con los llamados pedales clipless, ( de contacto o automáticos) , antes de esa época en mis primeras bicis de montaña usaba unos pedales muy parecidos a los de carretera de aquella época, eran unos pedales mas o menos de plataforma que tenían una especie de canasta para meter la punta del zapato y te apretabas los zapatos al pedal con unos cinturoncillos con hebilla , me caí innumerables ocasiones por no poderme zafar de los pedales .

Cuando comenzaron a aparecer los clipless comentaban los expertos que había varias razones para usarlos ,.... que el pedaleo redondo , .....que mejor aprovechamiento de la fuerza al subir el pedal de las 6 a las 12 y así nos fuimos metiendo con la moda del pedal automático jajaja.

Había en ese entonces unos muy baratitos , los Wellgo , muy parecidos a los primeros Shimano SPD , en todos estos años he probado varias marcas solo por curiosidad, pero siempre he regresado a Shimano ya sea XT o XTR .

Saludos.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En lo personal si me gustan mas los Shimano XTR sobre los CB EgBe , y me gustan mas porque me parecen mejores en varios aspectos , enganche y desenganche , confiabilidad , mantenimiento duración y grados de rotación .
> 
> ...


Llevo 29 años en esto y después de probar SPD por un muy corto tiempo, he usado Time. En aquella época los SPD no tenían "float" y me lastimaban las rodillas, lo que no sucedía con Time. Así que prácticamente todo ese tiempo llevo usándolos. Hace unos 3 años compré unos Mallet DH porque me gustó la plataforma grande que tienen, pero su enganche/desenganche no me gustó. No se siente firme y en algunas ocasiones, con el pedal en la parte superior del giro, no me pude desenganchar teniendo la típica caída en consecuencia. Esto no me pasa con los Time, así que los Mallet DH están en la caja de partes y regresé a los Time. También intenté los pedales planos por un rato, excelentes para los descensos pero nunca me pude quitar la costumbre de jalar el pedal en subidas, por lo que se me resbalaba el zapato del pedal (sí, compré zapatos para pedales planos Five-Ten Freeriders). Y esos pines, realmente duelen/cortan cuando pegan en la espinilla. Traté casi un año pero aborté.
Así que Time...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Por lo pronto ya tengo las herraduras... ya nomás falta el caballo, jajajaja.
> 
> View attachment 1364195


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blatido, la maza trasera Bitex DX 212 que tiene tu up grade de ruedas ya vino con el freehub MICRO SPLINE para aceptar los nuevos cassettes de Shimano 1 x 12 con el sistema Dynamic Chain Engagement+

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

BiciMapas said:


> Llevo 29 años en esto y después de probar SPD por un muy corto tiempo,.......
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Buenos tiempos aquellos, llenos de pasión por el nuevo deporte. De repente un día llegó un aviso de yahoo de que los foros se cerraban y se perdió toda esa inercia. Parecía que Facebook sería el sustituto pero no pegó. 
Yo supe de MTBR hasta 2010 más o menos, buscando información sobre ruedas 27.5. Creo que ya no me tocó el auge del foro.

Y bueno, a final de cuentas es un foro ****** del que tal vez muchos mexicanos no sepan o no les llama la atención usar. Me mudé a Querétaro hace 4 meses y no ha sido tan fluido encontrar información de MTB. Hay muy poca información publicada y casi toda la comunicación es por grupos de Whatsapp y por Strava.
Ya nos pirateamos este thread, tal vez hay que abrir otro para platicar de estos temas...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya nos pirateamos este thread, tal vez hay que abrir otro para platicar de estos temas...
[/QUOTE]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No hay de que preocuparse de piratearía del thread , ya que ; solo estamos comentado de "Tiempos de cambio" y el enfoque principal es la nueva bicla del Sr. Blatido .

Además solo "semos" 5 miembros los que interactuamos por aquí, jajaja 2 de Occidente, 1 del Bajío . , 1 de CDMX y su seguro servilleta de por donde sale el sol.

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues me llegó ayer la herramienta para poder quitar los discos...










Esta foto viene a colación porque justo hace unos días se desató una discusión muy acalorada en un thread de bicis Epic Evo en el foro de Specialized, todo porque alguien mencionó que había comprado un rodado hecho en China, y alguien respondió que jamás haría eso ya que no confía en la manufactura de los chinos y jamás le daría sus dolaritos gringos al demonio conocido como Partido Comunista Chino. Y vaya que se dijeron de cosas, jajajajaja... me da risa porque, por lo menos hablando de bicis, hoy en día si no quieres que tenga componente alguno hecho en China, casi casi mejor fabrica todas las partes tu mismo (y aún así quién sabe, puede que de alguna manera le llegue algo de lo invertido a esos malditos chinos comunistas comeniños y creadores del coronavirus para cambiar la balanza del poder mundial a su favor).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Pues me llegó ayer la herramienta para poder quitar los discos...
> 
> View attachment 1910369
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para quitar el cierre de los rotores Shimano Center-Lock también se puede utilizar la llave o herramienta con la que se aprietan o aflojan los bottom brackets roscados de Shimano .

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Para quitar el cierre de los rotores Shimano Center-Lock también se puede utilizar la llave o herramienta con la que se aprietan o aflojan los bottom brackets roscados de Shimano .
> 
> Saludos.


Así es, solo que yo me quedé en las épocas en que cassette y discos se quitaban con la misma herramienta.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Una pregunta existencial: Los "rodados" son los rines? o qué son? gracias


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Una pregunta existencial: Los "rodados" son los rines? o qué son? gracias


Yo entiendo la palabra "rodado" como el combo de maza, rayos y rin. Normalmente lo uso para referirme a ambas ruedas, trasera y delantera.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Una pregunta existencial: Los "rodados" son los rines? o qué son? gracias


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para una pregunta existencial , nada como varias respuestas científicas....

En el ambiente bichicletero muchos le llaman rodado al conjunto de maza, rayos y rines como atinadamente apunta Blatido , en lo personal al conjunto de maza, rayos y rin yo le llamo rodada y si le aumento al conjunto la llanta entonces ya le digo rueda completa .

Rodado o rodada también le digo a algo que ya está muy usado , por ejemplo esa bici ya está muy rodada .....es decir muy usada , o bien " este canijo ya está muy rodado , o sea que ya tiene muchas tablas en su negocio ...mucha experiencia.

También mis amigos y un servidor utilizamos la palabra rodada en referencia a las salidas en bici ya sea en domingo " rodada dominguera " o en sábado " rodada sabatina "

También utilizamos la palabra rodada para comparar , por ejemplo " tu hijo ya está de tu rodada..."

En gimnasia , tumbling o porra le dicen rodado o rodada a las vueltas de carro

Aunque la pregunta existencial fue por la palabra rodado ,utilice la misma palabra en versión femenina ( rodada ) por aquello de la igualdad de género.

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Actualización: no pude resistir darme un pequeño lujo para la nueva bicla y adquirí este componente de primer nivel...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Menos mal que trae casco, la seguridad ante todo.😄


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Menos mal que trae casco, la seguridad ante todo.😄


Por cierto doc, tu que eres especialista en componentes ligeros ¿qué te parece este combo manubrio/potencia?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Para una pregunta existencial , nada como varias respuestas científicas....
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias! muy completa tu explicación. 
Es que antes esa expresión no se usaba y ahora la he visto algunas veces. Yo diría el "conjunto de rueda" pero bueno, básicamente es el componente de ruedas completo.
saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> Actualización: no pude resistir darme un pequeño lujo para la nueva bicla y adquirí este componente de primer nivel...
> 
> View attachment 1911249


Padrísimo! ja ja


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Por cierto doc, tu que eres especialista en componentes ligeros ¿qué te parece este combo manubrio/potencia?


No alcanzo a ver muy bien, pero parece un Wren, muy buen peso y calidad, ¿que marca es el manubrio? no lo identifico, pero debe ser bastante ligero para ese total de 190 gr, ¿que medida es?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> No alcanzo a ver muy bien, pero parece un Wren, muy buen peso y calidad, ¿que marca es el manubrio? no lo identifico, pero debe ser bastante ligero para ese total de 190 gr, ¿que medida es?


Efectivamente, la potencia es Wren Sports en aluminio de 31.8mm diámetro con 60mm de longitud y +/- 6 grados. 40 dolaritos en eBay. En cuanto al manubrio, es una marca taiwanesa llamada Alero Bikes. Tienen una línea Decibel, que son componentes en fibra de carbono muy ligeros, entre ellos esta pieza de 740mm de longitud, recto. Me lo encontré también en eBay por $90 usd. Dudé al principio porque googleando la marca Alero no se encuentra gran cosa, de hecho muy poco... pero decidí arriesgarme. Veremos qué tal.

P.D. Ambas piezas nuevas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Por cierto doc, tu que eres especialista en componentes ligeros ¿qué te parece este combo manubrio/potencia?
> 
> View attachment 1911598


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Excelente peso para los dos componentes , me da mucho gusto que todavía hay mtbikers como el Sr. doccoraje y el Sr. blatido ocupados en instalar a sus bicis componentes con el menor peso posible para tener bicis muy ligeras.

Un servidor así fue en los ochentas , noventas y primera década de este siglo , hasta que por ahí del 2012 o 2013 dije "al diablo las instituciones ....perdón , dije al diablo con el peso de las bicis y abandone mi faceta weight weenie.

Ya estaré platicando mas ampliamente de este asunto del peso en las bicis y sus componentes , pero será en otro thread para no interferir en este .

Saludos y cuídense .


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues ya tuve oportunidad de rodar propiamente en la montaña...










No la gran cosa, un circuito de aproximadamente 2 Kms, la primera mitad un trepadón pavimentado y luego bajada entre el cerro con algunos pasos técnicos. Las primeras sensaciones fueron de estar en una bicicleta más grande (¡qué raro!) y la de estar en un tráiler doble caja en las vueltas cerradas... nah, no tanto, pero sí se siente la diferencia. (ya me andaba por un ángulo de dirección < 68). Con tijera y amortiguador bloqueados en la subida, se comporta como rígida; abiertos, no se siente tanto el famoso "bob" o balanceo al pedalear, teniendo en cuenta que es de pivote sencillo. Ya en la bajada sentí muy suave la bici, algo así como un LTD o Impala 8 cilindros de los 80's. Creo que tengo que ajustar la presión de aire en tijera y amortiguador, pero por ahora no cuento con la herramienta adecuada (cuando compré mi primer bici de doble suspensión me regalaron la bombita, que aún conservo... debe ser como los pedales, que ya no se incluyen, lástima). Por supuesto, hasta la mitad de la segunda bajada al circuito me acordé que traigo dropper... así que en la tercer pasada decidí usarlo. El funcionamiento muy bueno, tal como se esperaría. En cuanto a la utilidad, no sentí gran diferencia. Influye que sigo escéptico, que el terreno no es demasiado técnico y que no tiene bajadas muy empinadas, supongo. Le daré otro poco de tiempo, pero hasta ahora sigue ganando la opción de instalar un poste de asiento fijo.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Y bueno, esto no estaba en mis planes pero me encontré por estos foros un amortiguador BBB y pos...










De entrada se siente mejor, pero hasta el fin de semana próximo que vaya a terreno montañoso veremos qué tal se comporta.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Y el anterior que "pero " tenìa , estaba nuevo no ?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:
Aprovecho para compartir una bicicleta que ni sabía que existía, pero que lamentablemente me enteré de ella un poco tarde...

Esta es la YT Izzo en versión limitada Launch Edition. Fue lanzada por ahí de Abril de este año a un precio de $6,000 usd. Sram inalámbrico, Fox Factory, ruedas de carbon E13... una verdadera ganga. Y el diseño está de poca madre. La hubiera comprado sin chistar aún cuando rebasa mi presupuesto. Pero... volaron. Luego consideré seriamente por un tiempo la versión Pro en color menta, me parece un cuadro muy lindo, pero a final de cuentas salió de mi mente por varios detalles.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimados miembros del H. Foro
Presentes.

Tienes toda la razòn el Sr. Blatido al respecto de la YT Izzo y les comento que a mi también me había llamado mucho la atención y ahora lo tengo todo mas claro , ahí les voy.....

Ayer vi una Izzo en vivo y a todo color , aunque la bici lo que menos tiene es color , pero la mera neta del planeta está muy , muy , muy ,muy fregona , la traía un ciudadano de un paìs que tiene como canciller a la Sra. Merkel , y al que le ganamos en el pasado mundial de futibol, pues bien, había pocos ciclistas en el cerro y con sana distancia y cubrebocas ambos ( el dueño de la YT y un servidor) entablamos una bonita y agradable platica de bicis , o sea pedaleando y platicando .

Ya me enteré con este " mi nuevo mejor amigo" de muchos puntos finos de YT compañía mismos que no aparecen ni en revistas y menos en el internet, y saben que ? ya quiero una !!!, por lo pronto me enteré que el señor teutón, es decir mi nuevo mejor amigo va a estar yendo y viniendo de aquí a Germania durante un corto tiempo.

Sabedor que soy de que los viajes ilustran pero también ayudan a fayuquear y futureando y pensando en lo que me comentó mi nuevo mejor amigo ,de inmediato como buen futbolista mexicano me lancé al ataque con el objeto de meter gol o por lo menos acercarme al manchón de penalty , dicho en otras palabras me le lance a la yugular y mas presto que la ranita brincadora comencé las negociaciones internacionales y bilaterales México- Alemania y en base al nuevo tratado comercial bicicletero que formalice con mi nuevo mejor amigo le hice una oferta mas tentadora que chamaco de 14 años en el cine con su prometida..., oferte fuertemente por la Izzo , me lance con todo , y que creen ? kan kankan kan, ya casi se hace , y digo ya casi porque todavía no la tengo en mis manos y que pueda aseverar que es completamente Miaaaa , aunque con otro ruede ahorita...

Establecimos un acuerdo comercial bicicletero en el cual queda comprometida la compra -venta de la Izzo, este gran acontecimiento se llevará al cabo días antes de que mi nuevo mejor amigo viaje a las europas, total cuando regrese se podrá traer otra ..

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> ... y finalmente, llegó (o mejor dicho, fui por ella) la nueva bicicleta:
> 
> View attachment 1910018
> 
> ...


Buena bici! Oye, dos cosas. Una, creo que allá de la epoca cuando compraba bicis, las completas venían sin pedales. Y otra, cambió Specialized de diseño del FSR en algunos modelos?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Buena bici! Oye, dos cosas. Una, creo que allá de la epoca cuando compraba bicis, las completas venían sin pedales. Y otra, cambió Specialized de diseño del FSR en algunos modelos?


Las bicis que anteriormente compré, incluyendo una de ruta a finales de 2017, venían con pedales. Chafitas, pero pedales al fin. Y también ya había leído de varios que compraron una bici similar a esta que venía con pedales. Luego entonces me extrañó que la mía me la entregaran originalmente sin pedales.

Por otro lado, así es, Specialized abandonó el FSR clásico en el caso de las Epic (al menos, que yo sepa) desde 2018, en favor del pivote sencillo. Aparentemente la razón principal siendo el peso.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Establecimos un acuerdo comercial bicicletero en el cual queda comprometida la compra -venta de la Izzo, este gran acontecimiento se llevará al cabo días antes de que mi nuevo mejor amigo viaje a las europas, total cuando regrese se podrá traer otra ..
> 
> Saludos.


Bicicletón la YT Izzo. El cuadro en color menta es hijo de tía soltera.


----------

